# Whos your pokemon waifu?



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

I know a lot will say gardevoir, but try to get another pokemon
Mine is braixen


----------



## Seriel (Dec 10, 2017)

Skiddo


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Skiddo


I knew it would happens
*sigh* @Dionicio3


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)

none


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

yea gardevoir


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 10, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I have a small crush on lycanroc midnight form after I saw some images before the sun and moon release.


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Not gonna lie, I have a small crush on lycanroc midnight form after I saw some images before the sun and moon release.


That last image is... Weird


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> That last image is... Weird


it isnt, its called sexyness


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 10, 2017)

Machamp and Machoke


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Machamp and Machoke



wait are you a girl?
or gay...?


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> it isnt, its called sexyness


No, it's pretty weird


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wait are you a girl?
> or gay...?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Not gonna lie, I have a small crush on lycanroc midnight form after I saw some images before the sun and moon release.











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Enryx25 said:


>


lol
i got it
ps : I dont judge

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Enryx25 said:


>


 btw, he wouldnt be your waifu but your husbando in that case


----------



## drenal (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


K


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 11, 2017)

delete this


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> delete this


no u


----------



## drenal (Dec 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no u


Know you


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no u



So you want me to delete it myself? Fine. *deletes with magical power*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> So you want me to delete it myself? Fine. *deletes with magical power*


no u as in delete yourself


----------



## drenal (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no u as in delete yourself


So ban himself?


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 12, 2017)

I dunno, Blizzaria is pretty hot.


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 12, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> I dunno, Blizzaria is pretty hot.


Pokemon not Yokai


----------



## WARlord1903 (Dec 12, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Pokemon not Yokai


...I know.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no u as in delete yourself



I would if I could...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2017)

Renamon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Renamon.


thats a digimon
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Renamon.


----------

